# SEAGULL AUTOMATIC? Any good? New to chinese watches...



## deepdarkscooter (Jul 12, 2011)

I am new to watches and want a low cost automatic watch. I found this watch a seagull automatic watch? Can anyone tell me something about them. I know they made some watch in 1963 that was a hit but is the rest of there line good??

Sea-Gull Automatic Watch | eBay

Are there better deal on seagull then this


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

_*W*__*E*__*L*__*C*__*O*__*M*__*E*_ to the WUS Chinese Mechanical Watch forum, deepdarkscooter :-!

I have a very high regard for Sea-Gull automatic movements especially when purchased from known sellers. No disrespect to this seller but I don't have any experience with them and couldn't find any references for them here at WUS.

I normally wouldn't be so hesitant but I have never seen that watch on an authorized Sea-Gull website and d don't recall it from Taobao. That doesn't mean it's not legit--it very well could be, but I haven't seen it before as far as I know.

I'm encouraged by the 100% satisfaction guarantee they offer but I can't make a recommendation.


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

I can say from experience that Seagulls are some of the best bang for your buck watches out there. A REAL Seagull will provide reliability, quality workmanship and probably last just as long as their Japanese/Swiss/German counterparts. However, I'm not too sure about the legitimacy of the particular ebay seller you've listed, the claim of the value of the watch being compared to $950 really rubs me the wrong way. If you are seriously looking for an authentic Seagull watch, I would go straight to the North American source for Seagull at -SeaGull USA. Whatever Seagull model not listed there, Kevin Ma of US Seagull can probably order for you directly from China. Most of the members here can vouch for the excellent customer service Kevin provides, he stops at nothing to ensure that you are satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

The Seagull watch you've listed shows a TY2806 movement which I believe is also known as the ST16. It is a budget movement heavily influenced by a Miyota design with a Seiko style auto-winding mechanism. The movement is considered to be robust, simple to service and is probably one of the most common movement used by Seagull and numerous other fashion/affordable brands. I've never seen this particular style of Seagull before but that doesn't necessarily mean it's not authentic.


----------



## deepdarkscooter (Jul 12, 2011)

I email the seller and talk to him He said he rarely get seagull but gave me the number off the box
 0317-SL-2806 62618302

IS this a model number or anyway I can look this up before I order it???


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

The Seagull 55th Anniversary is a nice watch at a great price:

-SeaGull USA

I emailed Kevin from Seagull USA and they are back in stock!!!! At this price point it is a no-brainer if the style floats your boat AND you get a 2-year warranty :-!.


----------



## infinitime (Feb 16, 2006)

I am somewhat familiar with the current crop of Sea-Gull automatics. I am highly skeptical about the one posted in your original link. Firstly, the dial seems to be flawed around the date-window. I don't think currently quality control at the factory would let that one pass by.

Secondly, the logo is printed onto the dial, I am not aware of any other current-production Sea-Gull doing so, as most have a 3-D logo affixed.

While it is possible that the movement is legitimate, why take the chance when a proven seller can offer one for only fractionally more:

New Sea-Gull M186S Automatic Designer Watch Seagull | eBay

Just my two Canadian cents...


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great suggestions/advice from ALBERTATIME // RUFF-RYDAS // INFINITIME...

I agree it's better (and safer) to deal directly with SeaGull-USA and Kevin Ma is very helpful and very proactive. For a few $$$ more, you can sleep better and rest assured that he will address any defects or issues with their watches (if any).

BTW, you can also read some recent & old threads about watches from Manbushijie, Getat, and Alpha although the latter may have had some QC issues in the past. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a Tao International open-heart with a Seagull ST-25 movement. It's been accurate and reliable. At well under a hundred USD I consider it the steal of my collection.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Any word on another re-release of the 1963 Pilot's chrono? The 55th anniversary watch looks really nice for the money.


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah, sloppy date window. why even bother printing the "3" just to punch the date through it? you can see the edges of the "3" around the window.


----------

